# Monitor geht beim PC Start manchmal aus!?!



## night (5. September 2011)

Hi, also seit ich meine neue graka im pc habe geht mein bildschirm beim auswählen der namen (WINXP) also Benutzerkonten aus, aber nur manchmal dann blinkt mein monitor 3-4mal dann geht er wieder an oder eben auch nicht er bleibt aus. Was mir aber immer auffällt ist das dass betriebssystem geladen ist also ich kann auf meiner tastatur die windows taste drücken dann auf C dann auf N für neustart das funktioniert dann auch nur frag ich mich warum der bildschirm dann nicht mehr angeht?


----------



## night (6. September 2011)

so es ist immer so wenn der pc über nacht aus ist ich ihn am nächsten tag anmache geht der monitor anscheinend immer in standby beim benutzerkonten auswählen geht dann nicht mehr an, nach einem neustart geht alles problemlos, warum ist das so?


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

Was für einen Monitor hast du denn genau? Und wie ist er angeschlossen? Hast du mal das Kabel getauscht?


----------



## night (6. September 2011)

ich habe einen Syncmaster 2243LNX monitor das problem ist erst aufgetreten wo ich meine neue HD6850 angeschlossen habe.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

Hast du mal den DVI-Anschluss gewechselt?


----------



## night (6. September 2011)

Also ich habe mal einen anderen DVI adapter benutzt das hat aber auch nix gebracht und einen anderen DVI anschluss kann ich nicht benutzen da der andere der dran ist andere löcher hat und ich dafür keinen adapter besitze. so sieht der andere anschluss aus wofür ich kein adapter habe http://www.atmarkit.co.jp/fsys/cableconnect/05disp_video/03dvi_d-box-l.jpg


----------



## night (7. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern den Treiber deinstalliert dann mit driver cleaner pro alle dateien in der reg. entfernt treiber neu installiert mach heute den pc an und es hat nichts gebracht bildschirm geht in den standby, nach einem neustart vom pc geht dann alles problemlos was könnte noch das problem sein?


----------



## night (8. September 2011)

so vorhin bevor ich den pc angemacht habe, habe ich den bildschirm mal ausgemacht so dass er nicht automatisch mit an geht, ich habe dann gewartet bis der pc soweit war das ich die benutzerkonten auswählen kann, ab da habe ich dann den bildschirm angemacht auf mein name geklickt kurz gewartet der bildschirm ging aus aber nach 2-3mal blinken wieder an muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

Also entweder hat dein Monitor einen defekt, oder mit der Grakka stimmt was nicht. 

Hat die Karte und der Monitor ein HDMI-Stecker? Wenn ja, teste es mal mit einem HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## night (8. September 2011)

die karte hat HDMI der monitor nicht -.-


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

Hast du ein HDMI-DVI-Kabel?


----------



## night (9. September 2011)

nein auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

Dann musst du dir einen anderen Monitor leihen, damit du diesen schon mal ausschließen kannst.


----------



## kaspar33333 (9. September 2011)

hast nen Fernseher mit HDMI?  da kannst auch testen


----------



## night (9. September 2011)

auch kein fernseh mit HDMI XD als ich heute den pc angemacht habe habe ich vor dem start des pc's wieder den bildschirm ausgemacht dann bei den benutzerkonten wieder angemacht meins ausgewählt und diesmal lief alles der monitor ging nicht aus und wieder an er blieb einfach an so wie es sein muss.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Komische Sache...

Ich persönlich würde es so machen:

- Monitor bei einem Freund am PC testen.
- Anderen Monitor leihen, und an deinem PC testen.

Damit kannst du dann den Fehler leicht finden. Außer Grakka und Monitor bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig. Gesetz dem Fall, das das Kabel in Ordnung ist.


----------



## night (14. September 2011)

manchma kommt mir das wirklich so vor als ob der monitor nicht genug power bekommt, aber hab jetzt mal meine cpu undervoltet und die watt die da gespart werden jetzt ggf. in den monitor oda graka investieren ka xd mal gucken ob das funzt werde es morgen wenn der pc übernacht aus war beim start ja sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

Der Monitor bekommt nicht genügend Power? Hö? Da hat aber deine CPU nix damit zu tun.


----------



## night (14. September 2011)

das weiß ich doch aber wenn an watt an der cpu gespart wird gehen die watt wo da gespart werden vllt in den moni falls e s das problem sein sollte wenn nicht wird halt einfach gespart xd


----------



## iRaptor (14. September 2011)

"Netzteil: LC Power 550 Watt"  *hust*


----------



## Clonemaster (14. September 2011)

Der Monitor hat ein eigenes NT, CPU undervolten hilft da nix


----------



## night (14. September 2011)

habs grad gemerkt xd


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2011)

iRaptor schrieb:


> "Netzteil: LC Power 550 Watt" *hust*



Marke: Chinaböller  

@ Topic

Wie ist jetzt der Stand? Passt alles wieder oder macht er immer noch Probleme? 
Wenn ja, wirst du um einen externen Test nicht drum herum kommen.


----------



## night (15. September 2011)

also ich habe eine steckerleiste wo ich den schalter immer ausschalte über nacht habe heute die steckerleiste angemacht bissl angelassen bevor ich den pc starte dann ging der pc an ich war auf meinem desktop starte firefox bild wurde schwarz der monitor blinkt 1 mal dann ging wieder alles komische sache.


----------



## night (17. September 2011)

kann ich eig. den monitor mal vom strom trennen während der pc an ist oder sollte man das nicht machen?


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Kannst du schon machen. Sollte keine Probleme geben.


----------



## night (30. September 2011)

das problem scheint behoben zu sein mit dem neuen ati 11.9 CCC funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

Komische Sache. 

Denk aber dennoch mal über den wechsel deines NTs nach.


----------



## night (9. Oktober 2011)

der neue treiber hat anscheinend nur kurz geholfen -.- jetzt geht mein pc wenn ich ihn starte auf dem bildschirm immer aus und wieder an mit diesem vpu recover zeug hat ihren grafiktreiber zurückgesetzt weil er nicht auf den treiber reagierte, oder irgendsowas blabla dann starte ich firefox, bam bildschirm wieder schwarz vpu recover wieder resetet dann geh ich auf facebook oder irgendwo hin und bam nochmal aus, also immer 3 mal aus dann läuft das ding erst und JETZT grade eben beim schreiben dieser zeilen auch bildschirm aus und resetet ich check es einfach net zum 4 mal jetzt schon, wenn es am NT liegt versteh ich aber nicht das immer nur in den ersten 5 min wenn ich den pc anhabe das zeug resetet wenn ich zocke kommt den ganze tag sowas nicht mehr....einzigste was ich gemacht habe is cpu undervoltet aber daran wirds wohl nicht liegen ich checks net hoffentlich wisst ihr was -.-


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

Hast du den alten Treiber sauber deinstalliert? AMD-Treiber sind etwas anfällig auf alte Treiberrückstände. Da kann man nicht so einfach drüber installieren, wie bei Nvidia. Auch wenn es mal echt an der Zeit wäre, das des bei AMD genau so simpel wäre.


----------



## night (10. Oktober 2011)

ich habe den alten treiber deinstalliert und bin dann mit driver cleaner pro nochmal drüber und das ganze neustarten zwischendrin natürlich nicht ausgelassen.

ich hab auch extra bildschirm treiber für meinen bildschirm den syncmaster 2243lnx installiert von der samsung website, kann es sein das es da vllt konflikte gibt mit den 2 treibern?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Und wie ist nun der Stand? Tritt das Problem immer noch auf, nach der neuinstallation? 

Ich persönlich würde langsam nach dem Ausschlussverfahren vorgehen.

- Monitor austauschen
- Grafikkarte austauschen


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

ich habe die treiber nicht neuinstalliert, ich meine damit so habe ich das gemacht von ccc 11.8 auf 11.9 ^^ ich habe jetzt mal meine vga switch card aus dem anderen pci-e slot rausgeholt, die karte läuft jetzt zwar nur auf pci-e 2.0 8x, bis jetzt läuft alles, kann zwar nur zufall sein aber mal weiter testen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte der PCI-E-Slot einen defekt. Hoffen wir mal das es nicht so ist.


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

es sei denn die karte hat nicht richtig gesteckt, oder die switch karte is kaputt  selbst wenn der pci-e slot defekt wäre und ich mit pci-e 2.0 8x auskommen müsste wäre das ja kein großer verlust ich merk da ingame an den fps eh nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

> selbst wenn der pci-e slot defekt wäre und ich mit pci-e 2.0 8x auskommen müsste wäre das ja kein großer verlust ich merk da ingame an den fps eh nichts.


Mich würde das innerlich nicht in Ruhe lassen.^^


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

naja die freude war wieder nur von kurzer dauer -.- eben isses schon wieder passiert  vpu recover blablabla soll ich mal versuchen den pci-e slot zu wechseln ob das was bringt?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Jop, versuch das mal.


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

so karte steckt jetzt in dem anderen pci-e slot

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh man -.- und wieder grade beim firefox öffnen vpu recover blabla immer nur bei so sachen wie firefox oder internet seiten bei games hab ich das nie zum glück : / ich lass die karte da wo sie is jetz stecken läuft zwar nur mit 8x is mir jetzt aber egal kb da wieder umzustecken -.- 

sollte ich eig. den treiber neuinstallieren von der graka beim umstecken in ein anderen slot?

 OHHHHHHHHHHHH WTF IS DAS JETZT ich habe zum testen ati tool angemacht dann sobald 3d beginnt quietscht die graka rum oh man also wieder umstecken -.-

so umgesteckt und meine graka quietscht immernoch sobald 3d angeht wtf is jetzt schiefgelaufen -.- ich installier mal treiber neu

treiber neu installiert graka quietscht sobald 3d angeht und ich glaub ich weiß woran es liegt..... vorhin bin ich mit meiner hand an einen der 2 lüfter dran gekommen jetzt dreht der net mehr hoch bleibt immer auf 40% auch im 3d was kann ich dagegen machen? vllt wieder grade rücken oda sowas?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

> sollte ich eig. den treiber neuinstallieren von der graka beim umstecken in ein anderen slot?


Nein, ist nicht nötig! 



> vorhin bin ich mit meiner hand an einen der 2 lüfter dran gekommen jetzt dreht der net mehr hoch bleibt immer auf 40%


Hö? Sitzt der Lüfter jetzt schief, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

is komisch also im ati tool benchmark quietscht meine graka und wenn ich ingame bin grade getestet in f1 2011 und gta sa quietscht nichts warum quietscht es jetzt im ati tool benchmark das hat es vorher auch nicht -.-


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Mir kommt die Sache komisch vor. Ich persönlich würde die Karte umtauschen.


----------



## night (11. Oktober 2011)

werde ich auch machen mich nervts richtig -.- der ton is so laut


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es mit der Ersatzkarte dann wieder nicht klappt, würde ich anfangen das Mainboard als Fehlerquelle mit ein zu beziehen.


----------



## night (12. Oktober 2011)

also ich benutze jetzt die onboard karte und da funktioniert alles perfekt bildschirm geht nicht aus.


----------



## night (26. Oktober 2011)

so... graka ist heute wieder gekommen ist eine neue! da waren zwar fingerabdrücke drauf aber die karte funzt, der bildschirm geht endlich nicht mehr 5 mal aus zumindest bis jetzt.. hoffe das bleibt auch so nicht das es morgen anfängt oder irgendwann... das quietschen im ati tool ist zwar noch da 2100fps vllt liegts da dran das die fps so hoch sind ? aufjedenfall in css mit 300fps quietscht nichts deswegen behalte ich die graka jetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Gut! Schön zu hören. Falls dir das quietschen auf die Nerven geht, dann schalte im Treiber/Spiel mal "Vsync" ein.


----------

